# Welcome to the Nintendo Game System forum!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are happy to develop a section for game enthusiast here at the Shack. We know most of the game forums out there on the Internet are full of young and immature kids of which the mature person cares nothing about tolerating. In standing with the highest of ethical and moral standards, we are excited to provide our members with a safe and pleasant environment in which you may enjoy discussion of video gaming.


----------

